# Bear Each Other's Burdens (Galatians 6)



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 17, 2008)

Bear Each Other's Burdens (Galatians 6) | SoliDeoGloria.com



> This really reveals whether or not we understand what God has redeemed us for. You see, it starts out by reminding you and me that we were not redeemed to sit around gazing at our belly button all day long. Many of us approach Church as if it is somewhat useful but that real spirituality is found in personal time and us working on building ourselves up. Yeah, we’ll be at Church if there isn’t something more pressing. “If I’m having a bad Sunday,” some reckon, “I’ll just spend quiet time with God because I need to be strengthened and I’ll get more out of quiet time alone than I will with the Church in corporate worship.”
> 
> But the Church isn’t all about me. We have been united to Christ to be in the Church to build each other up. Real growth is found especially in the hearing of the Word as we worship together corporately and enter the presence of God. We are supposed to care not merely about how we’re growing individually but about those around us and especially those who are struggling. When we see someone losing sight of the Gospel or forsaking the assembly of Saints and the Word then we should be gently admonishing them to stay near where God’s people meet and where He feeds His flock.
> 
> ...





> I just want to urge you personally, one last time, not to think for a minute that you are immune from the temptation to go back into dead works. The Christian Church is surrounded on every side by people who call themselves Christian teachers who would put you into the same slavery that the Judaizers were. Get the message of the true Gospel into your bloodstream. Learn to know what it is. Never be allured by the temptation to think that your works add the least bit to your acceptance before God. The only thing that counts is that God sent His Son to become a Curse for everyone who believes. It begins and ends with faith in His work and that begins in you by the new creation that God has wrought in your lives by the preaching of the Word.
> 
> You’ll hear it in altar calls that tell you to consider whether or not you’re really dedicating your life as you ought, you’ll hear it from Pentecostals that will tell you that you’re not really blessed until you’ve been baptized in the Holy Spirit, you’ll hear it in people that tell you that you must add a purpose-driven life to it, and you’re going to hear some new twist a year or two from now – yet another version of the Law dressed up to seem like innocent advice on how to live better lives so God will accept you.
> 
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 17, 2008)

He's Not Heavy, He's My Brother
http://cckpca.org/sermonfiles/galatians/20070218AM_Fred Greco_Galatians_25.mp3


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 17, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> He's Not Heavy, He's My Brother
> http://cckpca.org/sermonfiles/galatians/20070218AM_Fred Greco_Galatians_25.mp3



 What a _great_ title!

We have a bunch of the 1990's Spiderman cartoons and there's a scene where Spiderman quips about one of the bad guys: "He's not my brother, he's heavy." That's the only version my son knows.


----------



## lwadkins (Feb 17, 2008)

You're going to have to set him straight Rich


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 17, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > He's Not Heavy, He's My Brother
> ...



Then maybe you'll like the title for 2 Kings 18 - _Good Times, Bad Times, You Know I've Had My Share_


----------

